# Tren E and hair loss



## godfather (May 11, 2010)

Im am about to start a tren E and test cycle in a few weeks. I am fairly prone to hair loss and was wondering if propecia was enough to combat this side from tren or if anything else could help. I was going to start it at 200mgs a week but after reading about the sides being feirce I am probably going to start at 100mgs a week.

I have ran numerious test/decca/M1T cycles as well as other prohormones(not all at once of course) and had no sides period except hairloss and I think the majority of it came from the M1T and not the test. Any help on the hairloss will be much appreciated.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 11, 2010)

If your prone to male pattern baldness yeah tren will defenatly make you lose hair. The propecia should help but your gonna lose some


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 11, 2010)

I wonder if your going to go bald what age would you go bald at 30 40? i wonder...


----------



## godfather (May 11, 2010)

I'll be taking 5mgs of propecia and .5 mgs of Dutasteride to be on the safe side. I guess if I still notice hair loss I'll cut the tren back even more


----------



## godfather (May 11, 2010)

Ive read alittle that saw palmetto can help, does anyone think thats worth throwing in too?


----------



## WFC2010 (May 11, 2010)

i lost my hair also with tren acet! mad


----------



## Dusters (May 13, 2010)

godfather said:


> I'll be taking 5mgs of propecia and .5 mgs of Dutasteride to be on the safe side. I guess if I still notice hair loss I'll cut the tren back even more


 
Propecia and Dutasteride will do nothing for hair loss on tren. Those are 5 alpha-Reductase inhibitors. Tren doesn't convert to DHT. It's possible it could cause hair loss just by being such a potent androgen and binding to the adrogen receptor.

If you want to experiment with tren, start with tren ace so you can stop quickly if sides show up.


----------



## godfather (May 13, 2010)

Ya after reading up more on it thats what everyone says but its to late now I already have it. I got it because I read it did not convert into DHT but after it was in I did some more digging and found out that it causes hairloss anyways


----------



## fredlabrute (May 13, 2010)

If i have the heredity factor on my side,my dad is 57 yrs old and don't have grey hair yet,should i still be concern with hairloss with tren A?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 13, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> If i have the heredity factor on my side,my dad is 57 yrs old and don't have grey hair yet,should i still be concern with hairloss with tren A?


 No AAS that I know of "causes" hair loss just that certain ones can speed up the natural process that is determined by your genetics


----------



## fredlabrute (May 14, 2010)

Shouldn't be that bad!Will look like a polar bear at 60!And i will have my pic in Capt'n Richarund fav website!Musclebear.com


----------



## timeswift (Feb 19, 2011)

looks like if your loosing hair and want to keep it stay off the steroids i guess..


----------



## GMO (Feb 19, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> I wonder if your going to go bald what age would you go bald at 30 40? i wonder...




I'm 34 and so far so good...(fingers crossed)

Both Test and Tren are highly androgenic and will aggravate male pattern baldness.


----------



## G3 (Feb 20, 2011)

godfather said:


> I'll be taking 5mgs of propecia and .5 mgs of Dutasteride to be on the safe side. I guess if I still notice hair loss I'll cut the tren back even more


 
I think 5 mg of propecia is too much. 1 mg a day is the recommended dose for hair loss and it worked for me.


----------



## MidwestBeast (Jun 17, 2011)

If you're not wanting to run propecia or fina, look into N2 Shampoo. It's not going to have the possible negative impact and people have been reporting a complete stop of shedding hair within ~6 weeks or so of use. Need to139 will save you 15% at their store (and it's only $25 for a bottle that'll last several months, already).


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 17, 2011)

Dude 100mg of Tren E per week isn't even going to do anything IMO.


----------



## Milas (Jun 17, 2011)

Just take a precaution that's easy, like N2 Shampoo.  Lots of good ingredients that will naturally help retain/regrow hair.  It's worth a shot, and something you need to buy anyway!


----------

